# High end Mixte/Step thru frames?



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Call me crazy, but after spending some time in Europe I really want to build out a step thru single speed. Unfortunately, for the most part, I can only find rather crappy newer bikes under the "comfort" specs or whatever.

Through your vast knowledge of the VRCs, do you guys know of any higher end step thrus that I may try to search for? For what it's worth, I'd really prefer it to be around 26" wheels...

May be an impossible dream without having to go to a custom build, but it's not that big of a desire. I have most of the parts that I could put on it, would really just need a frame - and, hopefully at a relatively inexpensive cost.


----------



## RidinginSF (Mar 29, 2010)

Rivendell sells a couple of mixte framed bikes, 650b on the smaller framesets and 700c on the bigger side. The betty foy comes in a 47cm frameset that takes 26"....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Merlin made at least 1 step-through, I'd trawl up a pic for you but looking at it makes me queasy.

Obviously there is a place for such bikes: members of religious orders who wear long flowing robes, cross dressers, women who refuse to wear pants etc.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Um... Show me the MERLIN!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> Merlin made at least 1 step-through


its been found, same with both the ritcheys


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a couple of the many I have built


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What's the story on that red one VC? Very cool.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

jeff said:


> What's the story on that red one VC? Very cool.


It's an old French Motoconfort that we restored last year. It's from the 60's most likely. It has a 3 speed freewheel. It's on display in my store actually.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Soma is making a modern step through/mixte. Not necessarily 'high end', but modern with classic styling. Would be great for a 'round towner.

Easy to source anyway..

http://www.somafab.com/bvista.html

Plum


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

they really don't exist for 26" wheels, do they?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> It's an old French Motoconfort that we restored last year. It's from the 60's most likely. It has a 3 speed freewheel. It's on display in my store actually.


Those might be the cleanest lines I've seen on a vintage mixte. Hell, I'd wear a skirt just for the privilege to ride it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

jacobslide said:


> they really don't exist for 26" wheels, do they?


 Sure they do. I have a few in my garage that take 26" wheels.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

jeff said:


> Those might be the cleanest lines I've seen on a vintage mixte. Hell, I'd wear a skirt just for the privilege to ride it.


Thanks, I really enjoyed restoring it. The wheels are 650b's and it rides sweet.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

jacobslide said:


> they really don't exist for 26" wheels, do they?


Most of the good French one's have Mafac Racer brakes. These are the good one's to find. These days French headsets and BB's are available so no need to be afraid of French.

If you go with a Japanese bike they typically have short reach brakes. For these I do 650b conversions with long reach brakes. This allows you to get big tires and fenders on them. Some have 26" wheels but they aren't as common in the traditional mixte frame.

If you want to go with new look into Linus Bikes and Public bikes. Both of them are rad and have traditional geometry. I sell both at my store. Soma's are too expensive for what they are.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

jacobslide said:


> Um... Show me the MERLIN!


I'll have to skip breakfast now, so I hope you're happy. It's lurking at the back of this picture, trying to hide its shame.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

jacobslide said:


> Call me crazy, but after spending some time in Europe I really want to build out a step thru single speed.


That Merlin is so double-plus awesome.

I've thrown thousands of equipment dollars at this problem, but have pretty much decided that for me the issue is cultural. No amount of dutch-esque bikes have turned the places I ride into the experience of riding in a truly inclusive cycling culture.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

holy shiznit nice collection...you could build a tank with that much ti. Loving the newsboy too.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

ok, so, now i want that Merlin. any of it, in all it's glory?!


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Veloculture said:


> Most of the good French one's have Mafac Racer brakes. These are the good one's to find. These days French headsets and BB's are available so no need to be afraid of French.
> 
> If you go with a Japanese bike they typically have short reach brakes. For these I do 650b conversions with long reach brakes. This allows you to get big tires and fenders on them. Some have 26" wheels but they aren't as common in the traditional mixte frame.
> 
> If you want to go with new look into Linus Bikes and Public bikes. Both of them are rad and have traditional geometry. I sell both at my store. Soma's are too expensive for what they are.


Yeah, I saw both of those and they look nice but spendy. Hoping to find an older, used frame to build up - moreso as a economy build, built with spare parts.

I'll keep an eye out for the frenchies.

Thx


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

jacobslide said:


> ok, so, now i want that Merlin. any of it, in all it's glory?!


Pic taken from another thread. Hollister - any more pictures of that Ritchey?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Sky, that Motoconfort is gorgeous, nice work!

I love my Wilbury, it was a super fun build, and gets plenty of comments. 

I'm lazy right now, so no current pics, but the build is much better now than the pics imply, TA cranks, Huret Jubilee, wooden fenders SR hubs, Nitto racks, tweed rack trunk, you get the idea....


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> Pic taken from another thread. Hollister - any more pictures of that Ritchey?


Ok so this is ideal, but obviously the price for that frameset is astronomical...

Any sort of steel version of another builder out there?

Thinking more along the lines of a mountain-step thru than a Amsterdammer.

Thanks guys, this is great!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, your new build is much nicer. How do you use this bike? It looks to have an aggressive posture. I build mine to be upright city bikes. The kind of bike you take to your coffee shop and farmers market.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

ahhhhh...
http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/merlin_mca_xxx.html


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Mongoose did make a version of their early MTB in step thru. Not high end but kinda cool VRCish. "High end" and "economy build" are generally going to be at odds with each other.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Veloculture said:


> Yeah, your new build is much nicer. How do you use this bike? It looks to have an aggressive posture. I build mine to be upright city bikes. The kind of bike you take to your coffee shop and farmers market.


That build was a "let's get this thing rolling" build, while I sourced all the oddball parts, best score being NOS brake levers like the ones on your red bike. Still need some Simplex Retrofrictions for it, then I think it's done.

It's a coffee grabber, dog walker, but being that I live in the country, I need to look like the roadies or I'll get laughed at

Also, seems like no matter the day, the wind is just cranking down the local rail trail, so the lower position helps a tad.

Running the bars upright also just killed the look for me. This gives it that scorcher look I like a whole lot!


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> Mongoose did make a version of their early MTB in step thru. Not high end but kinda cool VRCish. "High end" and "economy build" are generally going to be at odds with each other.


Understandable, but a higher end frameset from the 90s could still be gotten at a reasonable price considering age and hopeful low demand.

Obviously, we're not talking those Merlin bucks.

But, somewhere in the neighborhood of <$400 ish is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

jacobslide said:


> Understandable, but a higher end frameset from the 90s could still be gotten at a reasonable price considering age and hopeful low demand.
> 
> Obviously, we're not talking those Merlin bucks.
> 
> But, somewhere in the neighborhood of <$400 ish is what I'm talking about.


There may be a used frame similar to the Merlin local to me. 
Its a Gios, late 80's, steel, day-glo yellow, step through mtb frame. It looks similar to this photo.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Shayne said:


> There may be a used frame similar to the Merlin local to me.
> Its a Gios, late 80's, steel, day-glo yellow, step through mtb frame. It looks similar to this photo.


Sounds ideal! Any idea on price?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll go check it out in the next few days and let you know.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Shayne said:


> I'll go check it out in the next few days and let you know.


Awesome, thanks! If you can secure any pics that would be awesome.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

Heya Shayne, I know it's been months - but, any update on that Gios?

Also, anyone have any ideas? Still searching.

Is it possible that some of the older Trek or Specialized drop tube frames are any good?

Still love to get my hands on one built around v brakes, and 26" wheels. 

Cheers!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

jacobslide said:


> ahhhhh...
> welcome to kalimotxo.com/mtb


I'd probably trade all my bikes for that Newsboy with track ends...

Isn't Kalimotxo red wine mixed with Coke? :nono:


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

search for women's mountain bikes... there are some old trek etc.... usually 50-100$...

how are you going to use it? it iseems the "step-trought" geometry are generally good to go slow and easy... not made for offroad or sporty... imagine riding a frame that fits well but feels like few size smaller.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> Isn't Kalimotxo red wine mixed with Coke? :nono:


strike... wine and cola.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

newsboymerlin said:


> strike... wine and cola.


Strike? How about infield triple? :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

jacobslide said:


> Um... Show me the MERLIN!


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> Strike? How about infield triple? :thumbsup:


different sport. it's a positive strike, dude.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

just as a commuter. and something to lock up. thanks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

There's always Retrotec


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

might have to go with something like this:










time to hit up china.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

I see 'em all the time... Mt Tech I sold for $60. V brakes. Steel. Built up a no name Aluminum one from a frame found out by a dumpster - sold for $60 built up...


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

I supposed in an effort to get a commuter off the ground and built as I have all the parts, except a frame. I figured I'll start looking for a frame that has a traditional top tube. And, if I stumble across a mixte type frame afterwards I can always switch over everything.

Any recommendations for a nice steel older frame that won't break the bank, and has either true horizontal drop outs, or the older front facing semi-horizontals for single speed? I know some of the older Specialized do. Any other makes/models to keep an eye out for?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Anything built in Japan in the 70's-early 80's is a good start. It was the bike boom. You have thousands of choices.


----------



## jacobslide (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks Jeff. Anything brands to keep an eye out for - something to search for on the craigslist/ebay machines?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

"mixte" or "step through" 

You should go to burning man. Tooooonssss of bikes there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The list is truly endless. Just start kicking tires.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

My aunt has a very nice Dave Moulton loaded touring Mixte that she has ridden cross country a couple of times. It matches my uncles. They are good looking bikes.


----------



## ramble (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the old Peugot mixtes, but they tend to be flexy as anything and in bad shape. I have a buddy who used one of the somas for all sorts of riding for a while, and it held up all right. The main problem is flex, but for commuting/around town they're definitely sweet. If you can't find one with canti mounts, I would look for one of those soma buena vistas because if you use the tektro 556 long reach brakes, you'll be able to stop pretty well. And you might be able to find one used pretty cheap. Just a thought.


----------

